# Weird Shudders



## ApathyDivine (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm not sure if any of you can help me, but here goes.

I get these weird "shudders", if that's the right word for them. I feel a tingle down my neck, and then my head and shoulders just involuntarily shake. It only lasts for a couple seconds. I've seen it happen while I was looking in a mirror a couple times, it's very creepy, looks as if I'm having a seizure.

I get them every single day, at random times. It's been happening ever since I was 13. If it's of any significance at all, my SA started developing at about that time


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

I get this all the time it sometimes happens twice a day. But I think it's just the chills though??? At least thats what I tell people when they look at me like


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Yeah I get that too, not so much a shudder but more of a shiver though. It is embarrassing, I usually rub my arms to make it look like I was cold or something.


----------



## Fawnhearted (Jul 24, 2012)

I get violent shudders like that too. I always figured it was a response to stress or cold? It seems weird to get them every day, though if it's been going on for a decade and you aren't dead it probably isn't dangerous. :b


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

I get these too, and have for years. It's totally involuntary, like, when they happen it's only for a few seconds, but there's absolutely nothing I can do to stop it. It's not like I have the chills, or am cold....it's different. It's kind of creepy, like you said, but I don't know that there's much you can do about it. I'm pretty sure it has something to do with nerves, with anxiety.


----------



## Logical Paradox (Aug 29, 2012)

I've been getting these "shudders/shivers" for around 4 years now... my whole spine just shivers resulting in my shoulders to react and my neck. People always notice it on my because, how to describe it, my head shakes from the tingling that it causes in my neck. Happens multiple times on a daily basis.


----------



## wrongnumber (May 24, 2009)

I've had violent shuddering since childhood. Always late in the evening when I'm fatigued and my body temperature is dropping http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Human_body_temperature#Variations_due_to_outside_factors(though it's not accompanied by feeling cold), so I think it's tied into my circadian rhythm. I've seen other people do it too. Usually it's normal.


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

i get them almost every day. it usually happens when i am nervous so thats what i think causes it.


----------



## Logical Paradox (Aug 29, 2012)

From self observation of my shudders, cold temperature doesn't seem to trigger my shudders


----------



## Laith (Mar 20, 2009)

Happens to me too...I noticed its usually triggered by a good beatbox or rhythm of any kind...My shoulders start shuddering, then it goes down to my boo-tay and before you know it, I'm breakdancing.

No but seriously it happens to me from time to time. maybe like once a week.


----------



## ApathyDivine (Feb 28, 2012)

I did notice that it does happen more often when it's colder. And I get them mostly at night time


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

medication can do that


----------



## ApathyDivine (Feb 28, 2012)

The only thing I take is Metformin, to control my insulin, so I don't think that would cause it


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

I think everyone gets them every once in a while, but if you're getting them everyday then it's probably related to some kind of medical condition. I doubt it's serious though if you've been having them for so long.


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

shyvr6 said:


> I think everyone gets them every once in a while, but if you're getting them everyday then it's probably related to some kind of medical condition. I doubt it's serious though if you've been having them for so long.


Yeah... I guess people who have anxiety issues will tend to over worry things lol. Guys, if all you're getting is a shudder every once in a while, which is normal, and it is not causing any real problem, then why worry about it so much?


----------

